# OPG3: Latest Circle Jig Idea?



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy,  Here are 3- sketches (on one page) showing a plan view and two isometric views. *There is much more to the circle jig*, but I'm still attempting to load the photos. I've "hybridized" two types of circle jigs - with the most innovative part being Harry's (small radius) Circle Jig. I tried to load my photos last night, but my file sizes were too large;  so you're just getting quick sketches at the moment.

I went into this project with the full knowledge that my initial choice of material was impractical (I used some scraps from my shop) - because the one you will see is a prototype. The photo series (yet to come) documents step-by-step decision-making and mistakes so often encountered without prior accurate design documentation.

With expensive products (this did not qualify) it is best to consider everything using 3- dimensional modeling - which allows for interferences and many other types of errors to be detected prior to actual fabrication. The upcoming photo series will illustrate this for interested viewers.

By the way, everything has 4- vital dimensions, does anyone know the fourth one after X, Y & Z? I will tell y'all what that fourth dimension is in my next post.

This one will likely receive many comments....... 
PS, Please bear with me as I made 60- photos, turned them into 4- groups of 15- each and made those into .pdf files. Each .pdf contained 15- photos - all of which I've numbered and added explanations. I made several mistakes and their photos are a part of the mix. Being inexperienced in attachment management for this forum I've run into a problem with file size - as I am trying to preserve last night's typing.

Happy Routing and Reading! *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

All I can say once you have the Jasper you will put the rest of the cir.jigs in the trash can..

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-Circle...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321461861&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-200J-C...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321461861&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-400J-R...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321461861&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-300J-R...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321542362&sr=1-4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaGGbq7_DKM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jMBeM0WBw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=193USEiGK6Y&NR=1
====



OPG3 said:


> Howdy,  Here are 3- sketches (on one page) showing a plan view and two isometric views. *There is much more to the circle jig*, but I'm still attempting to load the photos. I've "hybridized" two types of circle jigs - with the most innovative part being Harry's (small radius) Circle Jig. I tried to load my photos last night, but my file sizes were too large;  so you're just getting quick sketches at the moment.
> 
> I went into this project with the full knowledge that my initial choice of material was impractical (I used some scraps from my shop) - because the one you will see is a prototype. The photo series (yet to come) documents step-by-step decision-making and mistakes so often encountered without prior accurate design documentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

BJ, That Jasper certainly looks like it will work very well. Soon, I hope to get my photos uploaded. My focus is on prototyping, rather than the actual circle jig; as will been seen in the photos. Thanks for showing that! I found the YouTube video to be quite nice.
*OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Otis

The Jasper works, they do have a down fall but I rework the jig(s) I have, I don't screw the jig to the router I use a brass guide in that way I don't have the cord wind up error put it's very fast to cut the cir.out I just drop it on the Jasper plate and cut it out in a pass or two..plus I can use any plunge bit up to 1 1/4" in diam.
or a rabbet bits ,No math needed just drop and cut.. 


==





OPG3 said:


> BJ, That Jasper certainly looks like it will work very well. Soon, I hope to get my photos uploaded. My focus is on prototyping, rather than the actual circle jig; as will been seen in the photos. Thanks for showing that! I found the YouTube video to be quite nice.
> *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

BJ: That's some good information, Thank You. That (Jasper Circle Jig) also gives me some additional ideas. The 60- photo series I made (but don't know how to send, yet) is of a prototype made from Corian & Brazilian Cherry - certainly it is impractical, but the color contrasts made for some interesting photos. I annotated each of the photos in .pdf format, including photo numbers and explanations. Since I am going to make a "real working model" of it, I'm now thinking about soon beginning "the real thing" and documenting it with less photos. I spoke to a photographer friend and he explained how I can bring-down my photos from 2048 x 1536 to numerous choices smaller. I think I will stay with the 4 x 3 ratio format. I'm using FastStoneImageViewer and I believe it will allow text to be added. Thanks again for your comments - based on a ton of experience! *OPG3*


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

I just made oneto fit on my scroll saw out of 3/8 plexi glass cut an angle slot so i can move the centre pin . The pin I use is a 10-24 x2in bolt with a wing nut to tighten the point . I shaped a piece of metal to fit in the slot tapped it and adjust it to the thickness of the work . it can cut from 5 to 36" works great Andy


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That sounds cool Andy! I'm trying to picture it in my mind, and wondering how your circle jig is attached to the platen of your scroll saw - enabling those huge radii. Do you have any photos? I am working on getting my photos edited again in smaller format. Thanks for your input! *OPG3*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I use a different approach, I get an idea, draw a very rough freehand sketch and the project develops from there, mistakes are often turned into features!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*First batch of 10 photos...*

I have a total of 60- photos, but have been having some learning curve issues with making my attachments. Hopefully this will become the way I need to add photos in the future...

I am very much a "NOVICE" in this area of attaching photo files - 

Thanks very much for bearing with me! :moil: OPG3


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Otis

Get the software below it will do all the work for you,the key is to use JPG file format ,it can be compress it down by 80%..like the one below then it's easy to upload them or send them via email and much more.( the one below is now 59.kb)
or it can be 208KB like the bigger picture (2nd picture) to show more detail..just by clicking on it 

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide
Download IrfanView

=



OPG3 said:


> I have a total of 60- photos, but have been having some learning curve issues with making my attachments. Hopefully this will become the way I need to add photos in the future...
> 
> I am very much a "NOVICE" in this area of attaching photo files -
> 
> Thanks very much for bearing with me! :moil: OPG3


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Model 200 Jasper Tools Circle Guide (Not a Unboxing, it didn't come in a box) - YouTube


I have to laugh at that last YouTube. In the background is audio from the movie Princess Bride. I made a comment about it - the uploader replied back firmly that it is NOT Princess Bride. (the scene is where Andre the Giant's character is rendered unconscious. "Dream of large women")


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*2nd Batch of 10 photos...*

10- more photos for your viewing...

Enjoy! *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Ralph, I am sorry that I don't have any music to add for you. HaHa
*OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Hey Ralph, I am sorry that I don't have any music to add for you. HaHa
> *OPG3*


So is that the 4th dimension? HaHa.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*3rd Batch of photos...*

Ralph, "Music" :angry: was not the fourth dimension I was referring to. It is time. The fourth dimension is time. 
Here are 10- more photos for your viewing...

Enjoy! *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*4th Batch of 10- photos...*

For those of you who are still awake, here are more photos...
*OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Ralph, "Music" :angry: was not the fourth dimension I was referring to. It is time. The fourth dimension is time.
> Here are 10- more photos for your viewing...
> 
> Enjoy! *OPG3*


It was either Time or Money. But since we often say "Time is Money"....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*5th Batch of 10- photos...*

More for your viewing...
*OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What does the knob on the wooden rod block do?
I'm missing why that is needed.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ralph, the knob was intended to enable one hand on the router and one on the knob - better (in my opinion) to ensure that the fulcrum pin stays "down" in the center pivot point. That is an idea that I expect to continue with for my upcoming design - but I'm going to need to consider a better way to mount it. 3d drawings - which are typical for my work - will be made and used on the "real thing". I am also trying to come-up with a way to make the knob slidably movable from the fulcrum points. Several lessons learned (and documented in the photos) will be incorporated into the "real thing".

I am about to upload the final group of 10- photos. *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*My final 10- photos...*

My documentary is nearly complete! Here are the final 10- photos. 
I hope this information proves helpful and interesting!

Here is my legal disclaimer...

Many members of the Router Forums have more experience than me. I am only attempting here to document a "What Not to Do" with respect to building something new. Harry (from Down Under) has shown us all two really handy Router Circle Jigs - one for small radii and one very similar to a type commonly sold in stores and online. This creation was simply an example for me to use. I make no claim to this being original. It has quite possibly been around in some workshops for many years. There will be no plans to manufacture and sell something like this. I personally never attempt to publish another's idea and take claim for it. Sure, I've invented and patented numerous things, BUT THIS AIN'T ONE OF THEM!

I HOPE EACH OF YOU HAVE A NICE WEEKEND! *OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I did see the bolt was going to interfere with the router's base. Earlier it was stated that counter sinking it was ruled out due to the thin material. Would a flat top screw work with counter sinking it?

The knob you like, would it be nearly as effective offset slightly so the router can make it to the rod block?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ralph, You probably noticed that the two wood screws that hold-down the Rod Block went into countersunk holes, but they had the benefit of glue and a tight connection of the wood to the Corian. Corian is quite brittle in situations like it would experience if fulcrum pin 1 were bumped while it is hanging down - as if the fulcrum pin "missed the pivot hole". My "real thing" will be made from thicker material - so countersinking is not expected to become a problem. Wood also is tough (largely due to being fibrous) - whereas Corian breaks much like glass - wood will be a much better material for my needs, but with thick[er] wood, the protrusion of the router bit becomes more problematic - due to more cantilever (eccentrically). It will certainly bring need for longer router bits.

Additionally, if there had been a countersink large enough for a 1/4-20 bolt, it would have been potentially a breakage hazard, but your question is very good! *OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Changing dimension M (M for material) would be a good idea.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ralph, I still owe you an answer to your question about the knob and whether or not it can be offset... I am sure it can be offset, but I will have to experiment to determine what strategy will work best. For fulcrum point 1, I want to keep the loading axial (within reason), and with the others I am thinking about something like T-Track. I do want the knob(s) to be freely-spinning. This is one of the reasons that I felt a need for a guide bushing - it should allow a 3- point contact for the router's best possible resistance to twisting - It will work kinda like a tripod - with those 3- points. *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Otis

Thanks for taking the time to upload 60 pictures but I must say I don't get it ,you can do the same thing with the edge guide that comes with most routers,,

But thanks again..

JUst a side note
PC makes a great edge guide that can be used for a cir.cutter I have posted the way to use it a time or two ,see my uploads..it can also be used with the bigger PC (3 1/4HP with shop made pins.) easy stuff 


http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321581980&sr=1-1
===





OPG3 said:


> My documentary is nearly complete! Here are the final 10-
> 
> photos.
> I hope this information proves helpful and interesting!
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A wonderful photo-shoot Otis and It's obvious that you derived a great deal of satisfaction making the jig. I do think that Corian makes for a very heavy jig, I only use it for turning pens. At my advanced age I can't afford to spend so much time making a jig of any kind. By the way, the large gap between the tool rest and grinding wheel on your bench grinder can be very dangerous, please adjust it so that there is minimum gap ensuring that you will remain safe ready for your next project.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

BJ: 

1st...You're very welcome for the downloads - it was fun and definitely a learning experience (on downloading photos) for me. Mark R had emailed me some helpful info and my photographer friend explained to me how to use Fast Stone Viewer to compress and annotate the photos.

2nd...I also have that same edge guide, but I have never used it for circles and frankly; I don't even know how to use it for that purpose. It is really well made, though. Thanks for that info - I was really only attempting to illustrate the *prototyping without planning* process and proving the pitfalls of the same. About 99% of my real (professional) work is preceded with thorough analysis and planning - but a huge amount of my work is also confidential, therefore, it has to be private and not publicized.

3rd... (in reference to one of your earlier posts on this thread) I will definitely look-into your suggestion about the alternate software for publishing photos - the method I used was quite slow for a first-timer like me. 

Thanks again,

Harry,
1st...Thank you for your comments, as well! Yes, it was a fun project. I think it was about 30-45 minutes of work and about 6 hours of documentation and learning about photo compression - but it was enjoyable!

2nd...Thanks for pointing that out about the grinder and tool rest position *YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT*! _What actually happened_ was that the grinding wheel I was _really_ using (except for the couple of seconds for the photo) had the tool rest set correctly but because I am right-handed, I swapped grinding wheels to enable me to have the camera in my right hand. BUT YOUR POINT IS VERY GOOD - BECAUSE WITH MY RANDOM SAFETY COMMENTS - THAT CERTAINLY SHOULD HAVE BEEN MENTIONED BY ME!

Thanks again,

I hope everyone has a nice weekend! *OPG3*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 on the photos.

Since this is "prototyping without planning", why is the rod block so tall? If shorter, the knob may not interfere against the router body at the shorting settings.

With it so tall, I would think stress against it would eventually do bad things to the Corian. The glue could give out and the screw heads holding it to the board could chip out the Corian. Solved if the rod block had supporting triangle pieces as part of the structure.

Of course this is viewing the jig as is and as a production jig.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Literally, Ralph; there was no planning - the "Rod Block" was literally taken from my cart that has (good) scraps of several species of very nice woods, I honestly just grabbed something and used it. Yes, you are absolutely right about the Corian having a tendency to break due to the rod block's height and the joint therein, as well as there are numerous reasons that Corian is a poor choice for something such as this. The lessons learned will be incorporated into my future (real) circle jig - but actually I have been thinking today about getting the knob higher, because I'm thinking one hand atop the router and one on the knob and both hands being level or very close to level. I also have an idea for the shorter rod block and a movable knob bridge that will serve for all 4- fulcrum points! That is something that will be best determined with a good design. I will make a 3d drawing and publish some isometric views of it. Joy and I have a very busy weekend planned, but I hope to be back working on it some time next week. We've just this week had a death in the family, and since this is our anniversary weekend she has a trip planned as is typical at this time each year. *OPG3*


----------

